# year in the van



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

hey all,
One year and a week ago I bought a 99 Ford E150 cargo van with 198,556 miles on it for $2,500. Initially unsure of how long the thing would run and if I'd even like the lifestyle, I became hooked and the van has been great. 20,000 miles and a year of living out of it later, it hasn't been much of a hassle. Fortunately the $1,500 worth of transmission work done 10,000 miles before I got it has been holding up.
There's a bed and I sleep with two bikes, a Surly Long Haul Trucker and a Knolly Endorphin. Between school and a few odd jobs, I've spent more time mountain biking than I would have imagined any other way. While I don't have an outstanding photo blog to share with all of you, I do encourage anyone who is young and single to try it out. If you have lots of money, get a new Ford Transit and maybe you can move in with a significant other. If you have lots of energy and do lots of yoga, you can get around the nuances of being old and living in a van. 

I'm curious to hear about other stories people have to share about living out of a vehicle. There's plenty of funny stuff that happens when you live out of your vehicle. One statement I've run into is "well, you're not homeless if you have a nice bike" - and though I don't call myself homeless, it is fun being a 'transient'


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

ehigh said:


> hey all,
> One year and a week ago I bought a 99 Ford E150 cargo van with 198,556 miles on it for $2,500. Initially unsure of how long the thing would run and if I'd even like the lifestyle, I became hooked and the van has been great. 20,000 miles and a year of living out of it later, it hasn't been much of a hassle. Fortunately the $1,500 worth of transmission work done 10,000 miles before I got it has been holding up.
> There's a bed and I sleep with two bikes, a Surly Long Haul Trucker and a Knolly Endorphin. Between school and a few odd jobs, I've spent more time mountain biking than I would have imagined any other way. While I don't have an outstanding photo blog to share with all of you, I do encourage anyone who is young and single to try it out. If you have lots of money, get a new Ford Transit and maybe you can move in with a significant other. If you have lots of energy and do lots of yoga, you can get around the nuances of being old and living in a van.
> 
> I'm curious to hear about other stories people have to share about living out of a vehicle. There's plenty of funny stuff that happens when you live out of your vehicle. One statement I've run into is "well, you're not homeless if you have a nice bike" - and though I don't call myself homeless, it is fun being a 'transient'


Sounds so liberating. Wow. I am envious. Unfortunately, I am much too deeply entrenched in my Monday to Friday, first world problem filled, capitalistic lifestyle. But I have thought of that type of thing LOTS. The thought of moving to Vancouver Island has also been dancing in my head for years...

Lucky you. Enjoy.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Bravo for you, ehigh. Everyone should do it at some point in her life, and not after so-called retirement.

I spent a year in a full size PU with a shell. Beyond the obvious year of homelessness and unemployment (aka freedom) the best thing to come out of my transient stint was the best mate I could hope for. If someone will take on a transient, it must be true love...

The worst part of it: So many people are slaves to the grind, it's tough to hook up for more partner-dependent activities. The Monday blues are when everyone goes back to work and you go solo.

No luck is involved. If you've already popped out a kid, you've missed the boat. Other than that it's a matter of making a decision and doing it.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I commute a total of 4 hours a day. I try to ride as much as I can year round but I couldn't live out of a van. I spend way too much time driving to and from work and sometimes it seems like there just isn't enough hours in the day... but I have to make the best of it (for now  ). 

It seems to work for you ehigh, and that's all that matters


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Cool. My first thoughts when I saw the title was "who in their right mind would want to live in a van?" but you seem to have made it work. People would be surprised at how little space they can survive in.

The closest I ever came was the past year when my wife and I lived in a 380 sf condo near the ocean with three surfboards, two bikes, two pairs of skis and a cat. All survived except the cat (unfortunately, she had a failing kidney).

I rode places I never would have visited if I wasn't living on our little island in the western Atlantic - i.e. the Jersey shore.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Jealous of you guys. Outside of summer road trips in college and living on beaches and in shady hotel rooms, I've been tied down by job and family. My wife and I plan on getting away once the kids are grown (8 more years, yeah!). Until then, we disconnect as frequently as we can.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

It's this one, right? :eekster:


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

I dream of selling it all and hitting the road all the time. I'm not that close to "retirement" and everyday the "I just don't care about all this crap" voice gets a little louder. Good on ya' for doing it when you could.


----------



## OutLore (Aug 9, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> I commute a total of 4 hours a day. I try to ride as much as I can year round but I couldn't live out of a van. I spend way too much time driving to and from work and sometimes it seems like there just isn't enough hours in the day... but I have to make the best of it (for now  ).
> 
> It seems to work for you ehigh, and that's all that matters


Ah, but with a live-in van - you just park in the company parking lot - therefore gaining 4hrs of ride time every day.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

I spent two years living on a 32' sloop that had a beam of 10' outside dimensions. I loved it. Life doesn't get old if you love what you are doing.


----------



## kdirk (Jun 20, 2012)

Just curious what do you do for food and approximately how much do you spend?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

And, where did you get the money to buy the paint to write "free candy" on the sides?


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

kdirk said:


> Just curious what do you do for food and approximately how much do you spend?


And hygiene, how's that work?


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I would think of of the smaller motor homes would be much better.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> It's this one, right? :eekster:


That's what DJ rolls up on the playgrounds in. There's pictures around here somewhere.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Good for you. Nothing wrong with enjoying life.

Here's a guy that's been doing it (the van thing) for years. He's a bit beat-up right now, but check out his travels.

R U Nuts Adventures

Steve Z


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I just had my week long summer vacation and, while on vacation, I thought, wouldn't it be nice not to have to go back to my job. I just cannot understand the people who work here who are in their 70's. They say that they find purpose for their life from their job, which is one of the saddest things that I've ever heard. If I had the money, I would walk in a quit right now.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

I think I could manage a pickup camper or a conversion type van, but not sure about a "regular" van (at least not long term). I think I'd need some built in amenities like stove, toilet, and at a minimum and outdoor shower hookup. Guess I'm getting soft in my old age.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

Good for you man!

Wifey and I have a 1991 VW camper van that we use EVERY weekend during the summer. As luck would have it, my work is very slow right now, to the point where I'm surprised that I haven't been laid off yet. Between that, no kids, and little dept, I've been pondering doing something like this for a while. I would probably alternate a month on the road with a month at home in order to maintain my marriage but I have the tentative "OK".

I do like my job though so am hesitant to initiate my own funemployment. But if it's forced upon me...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

This thread came to mind today while I was mowing the lawn.

I'm 3yrs out of a master's degree program. Can't manage to get hired anywhere in my field. Have only managed to land a job as a shop grunt or other odd relatively unskilled jobs. I started my own small biz making maps awhile ago and am working with my first client/job right now. Once I finish and get paid for it, this will be my best-paying job by far. It's not exactly location restricted, either.

I am so absolutely fed up with applying for jobs I'm qualified to do and getting rejected, or applying for jobs where I'm overqualified (if I can't even get an interview for a job where I'm qualified, then doesn't it follow that I should be able to get something where I'd be overqualified?) and getting rejected that it's really tempting to just say f*ck it, and go live out of a van somewhere in the mountains for awhile.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Tough situation, Nate. Sheesh, just the fact that you can do it...that would seal it for me. But it's good to not be bailing from an issue you have to deal with later. A planned breaking point or transition is a good backdrop. Easier said than done, I'm sure. Follow your heart, all will be right.

You SoCal guys...LOL.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I can't really do it unless I want to disappear on my wife.

Though I have honestly been browsing seasonal job listings around the world in my field, because the wife would be fine with me going to work somewhere for a few months. It's too late in the season for most of the good ones, and all I've been finding lately are the kind of "eco-volunteer" jobs you have to pay to do. I'm not sure who actually does these things, but they essentially cost as much as a big international vacation, because you're paying for your food and lodging.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

This thread is trippin' me out.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Harold said:


> I can't really do it unless I want to disappear on my wife.


You say you have a sponsor?  I'm sure your savvy wife knows that keeping you whole is a good thing, and that might require a few months of intensive ST therapy.

The Weasel would be kicking my ass out the door if I had an inclination and time to dirtbag it and she didn't. Going solo is the shiz, even if you have a soul mate.

Stop being so rational, Nate. Do something crazy. Because you can now, and in a few months or years when you can't, you'll be thinking back wondering why you didn't. Or ogling the memories of having done it.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Why has no one said "down by the river" yet?  Seriously though sounds like fun!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

She&I said:


> You say you have a sponsor?  I'm sure your savvy wife knows that keeping you whole is a good thing, and that might require a few months of intensive ST therapy.
> 
> The Weasel would be kicking my ass out the door if I had an inclination and time to dirtbag it and she didn't. Going solo is the shiz, even if you have a soul mate.
> 
> Stop being so rational, Nate. Do something crazy. Because you can now, and in a few months or years when you can't, you'll be thinking back wondering why you didn't. Or ogling the memories of having done it.


I'm rational. It's what I am. Maybe to a fault. But that's what happens when you spend so much of your education in hard sciences.

Since we're talking rational, I can't even fail to mention health care expenses. My current jobs pay for my health care (and not much else), because I'm not getting it anywhere else. And with my health history, that's non-negotiable.

But damn, is it tempting to just abandon it all and disappear.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

kdirk said:


> Just curious what do you do for food and approximately how much do you spend?





Alias530 said:


> And hygiene, how's that work?


Wondering the same thing

And...


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Harold said:


> But damn, is it tempting to just abandon it all and disappear.


you could,,You know, walk the earth, meet people... get into adventures. Like Caine from "Kung Fu."


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

Harold said:


> But that's what happens when you spend so much of your education in hard sciences.


BS in Biology, MS in Soil Science, 13 years professional experience in soils/geochemistry here. Just wait until you hit a certain age. Rational / responsible may take a back seat to "shoot, I've never had a vacation longer than 2 weeks since I've finished junior high".


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I guess no wifi in da van!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

In my 20's (1990-93)I sort of did this touring around the country...well, midwest/east coast specifically, with my rock band. We would either pull over on the side of the road, in rest stops etc to sleep. When we were lucky, people let us crash at the houses we would play, or near the clubs. Some nights we would just sleep at the club...it was the best time ever. I quickly learned that money and "things" are not that important, and that has made my "post-van" life so much better. We did make stops at home so it was not pure "off the grid" living, but we would go days with little or no food, baths etc. And there were no computers or ell phones so when we were in the middle of PA on I-80 and the van stopped working, we were walking to the next exit and throwing and hoping when we got there.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Let's face it, it's about mindset, not facts. Some ace it on less than a shoestring and a prayer; some can't wrap their head around not owning a shower for a few months, being away from Lovechunks, or...


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Every once in a while, I spend time in the rv classifieds dreaming of chucking it all and hitting the road. Ride and live. Spend time in the evenings searching out the next great trail location to visit. Maybe work some music festivals into the schedule. See the national and state parks. Go north in the spring and south in the fall. I don't know how long I'd be happy living that lifestyle, but I think if I found the right adventure partner, I might never stop. It does sound like a dream life to me.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

NICE! I do want to buy a van to travel and sleep in on weekends or trips. 

I think ideally it would be nice to have (and live in) a fullsize van pulling a Shasta Airflyte.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Invariably, these threads end up a discussion on camping vehicles, culminating with a pic of an outrageous Unimogg. Towing anything, or anything RV, eliminates stealth and will turn an extended dirtbag sesh into a proper vacation. Read: kill the advantages.

I saw a Corolla with a bed where the passenger seat used to be. That guy had the right idea. He didn't blow his Top Ramen money on conveniences. I've hit the road in our Corolla as well. Tent camping allows any vehicle to get it done excellently, albeit more tricky in civilization. MTB people seem to think the gear makes the outing. Go all out on the gear that matters, like your bike. Spend your RV money on more time off and gas.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

lol yeah, I just visited the RV museum in indiana recently, they had that Airflyte there and it was awesome. The standard new RVs were gross with their interiors trying to look like the inside of a house. Would be nice to have for a chill spot though, while not being gross and feeling campy. Also the van would be good for storing bike and stuff etc.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's a thought - why do you need a vehicle at all? Why not go on an extended bike-packing tour?


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

BCTJ said:


> Here's a thought - why do you need a vehicle at all? Why not go on an extended bike-packing tour?


Plus one to that thought. :thumbsup:

I was on a bike for 61 days last summer, excluding day rides. The down side is, a lot of time can be eaten up just getting from where you live to good dirt bikepacking. Road touring...a means to an end.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I would definitely try this stuff, but, having young kids, its obviously not a possibility for me right now. I don't think my kids would like attending multiple schools depending on where we decide to tent for the month. But, when I have the money to retire, count me in. I'm certinaly not going to be a 70+ year old employee who finds meaning in life by coming into a boring, life-sucking office.


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

For many people the act of retiring and giving up the life (style) they've always known isn't easy. Younger people always talk about quitting their job and getting away from it all . Older people , not so much. That job you hate is a safe haven, a place where you are needed and belong. Once the job is gone the anchor is gone. Who are you? Where do you belong? What do you contribute? What is your direction? I believe that living on the road for an extended period of time would be quite a stretch for most people.
I will be retiring in a couple of weeks and have lots of biking and skiing planned but I'm always happy to come home. That we are surrounded by excellent riding here in BC certrainly makes it easy to come home.


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

Woot woot I love this thread

I am currently living the summer out of my 2 door 89 bmw and am loving it. Would love the space of a van but once I set up camp i love all the space of the outdoors

Definitely more space than my old 500 square feet apartment!!!

And I spend all my would be rent money on the bike


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Singletrackd said:


> Woot woot I love this thread
> 
> I am currently living the summer out of my 2 door 89 bmw and am loving it. Would love the space of a van but once I set up camp i love all the space of the outdoors
> 
> ...


Haha, nice! If you swing south of L.A., we got a coldie and a flat spot near the trails.

To each his own path. I would never be able to do in my 60s or 70s the things I did in my 20s thru 40s, not physically possible. So yes, I'm happy to supplement my income in later life using a non-physical skill I enjoy as my physical capabilities diminish. Saving all my time off for being old? No freaking way in hell. If I died tomorrow, I'd go out content, smiling, and on the verge of feeling guilty.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

500 square feet is big. A two door BMW is not.

Turbo B!tch and I just spend a year in a 380 sf condo with two surfboards, two bikes, skis, wetsuits and all the important things in life. Like I said earlier, most people would be surprised at how small a space they can live in. 

Enjoy the BMW and camp site.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

cobi said:


> I think I could manage a pickup camper or a conversion type van, but not sure about a "regular" van (at least not long term). I think I'd need some built in amenities like stove, toilet, and at a minimum and outdoor shower hookup. Guess I'm getting soft in my old age.


I didn't go into detail for the sake of saving a the thread from 'tl;dr lives in a van down by the river' but yeah, I have a stove inside. I'm going to have a 2500 watt inverter installed soon to power my vitamix a little more easily. I built a box behind the drivers seat to serve as a cabinet - nothing fancy but it keeps things a little more organized. I live in a county that's nearly 90% forest service, so camping is easy and there are plenty of OHV pit toilets if I want to be close to that. As far as showering goes, I use the showers at the college. There's one building that I've seen one other person in the showers at so I feel that I've got an entire private bathroom with my own cleaning service. Still, I try to leave it cleaner than I found it.



Rev Bubba said:


> Cool. My first thoughts when I saw the title was "who in their right mind would want to live in a van?" but you seem to have made it work. People would be surprised at how little space they can survive in.
> 
> The closest I ever came was the past year when my wife and I lived in a 380 sf condo near the ocean with three surfboards, two bikes, two pairs of skis and a cat. All survived except the cat (unfortunately, she had a failing kidney).
> 
> I rode places I never would have visited if I wasn't living on our little island in the western Atlantic - i.e. the Jersey shore.


There are plenty of crazies living in a van, that's for sure. I haven't done the math to figure out a 'per capita' sort of thing, but there are definitely a lot of crazies living in houses too. It's hard to be sure what you're going to end up with, whether it be neighbors with houses or that white van parked out in front of your house. I've debated the tiny house on a trailer gig and I think that might be somewhere in my future.



Alias530 said:


> And hygiene, how's that work?


college showers, friends houses, swimming in the river



Hawg said:


> This thread is trippin' me out.


It's more revealing than I anticipated. Serves as some reassurance.



EugeneTheJeep said:


> Why has no one said "down by the river" yet?  Seriously though sounds like fun!


dialogue at a hot spring:
"so you live in your van?"
"..down by the river"



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I guess no wifi in da van!


I can use my phone, but I typically go to a library. So long as my livelihood doesn't depend on it, it's a real nice thing to be without.



BCTJ said:


> Here's a thought - why do you need a vehicle at all? Why not go on an extended bike-packing tour?


Because going to school in the Sierra Nevada in the winter on an extended bike-packing tour hardly is inline with the definition of 'tour'. 1, school and touring hardly mix. 2, living in the Sierra Nevada with nothing more than a bike year round is something only one person I know of is doing - and he's definitely not touring. That's more like squatting. Though credit is due, I contemplated trying to be the man going to school with nothing more than my bike. But I don't know where I'd keep my mountain bike, my climbing gear, and I'd have a hell of a time getting to the slopes. The vehicle is home base, much like a house. From it I can go bike-packing/touring but in no way do I intend to have my bicycle as my home base. Maybe in my next life.



dir-T said:


> BS in Biology, MS in Soil Science, 13 years professional experience in soils/geochemistry here. Just wait until you hit a certain age. Rational / responsible may take a back seat to "shoot, I've never had a vacation longer than 2 weeks since I've finished junior high".


that, in a nutshell, is a position I considered seeing myself in down the road, and though parts of it, the family, the kids.. sounds nice - it's definitely nice to be doing this in my early twenties so that I'm not looking at my kids thinking of when I can retire and 'hit the road' so I can just appreciate it. 
I've had two girlfriend's while in the van and though I didn't expect any of it to last, I'm also surprised any of it happened. If I were a women, I wouldn't be interested in most of the guys in a van. As a man, I'm not interested in most of the women living out of a van - so it's understood. Though single now, I'm appreciating the feeling while it is present - so much freedom can be hard for many, so weightless. Single doesn't last long for me and this time around I'm enjoying skipping rocks, silence, and rolling around on every corner of the bed. Spare time to make funny threads on mtbr.

There was a moment when I found myself spontaneously on the private shuttle for the 'engineering and quality director' of SC bikes in Downieville thinking to myself, "yeah, and in a few days I'll be in Moab; there's no other way this would all be happening." (maybe if I was a mechanical engineer?) That day I rode Downieville for my first time following some of the best lines one could imagine with a very skilled group. It was fun to take a stop and see all the SC bikes rolling around one of their biggest engineers.


----------



## ElBorracho62 (Nov 6, 2014)

I hope my riding buddy Ryan does not read this thread.... It might tip him over the edge he already has the van.... We both work in racing and have for the last 16 years.... 33 weekends a year.... Same tracks....same crappy hotels..... I will admit that we both love what we do and have never really " worked" a day in our lives but the simple idea of bailing out with the bikes in tow is always a topic of conversation.But like so many others the job is curse that is the cure.... We wait for every payday like some hungry dog...When the day comes that I can get over having "stuff" i may be doing exactly what you are doing. Enjoy these days


----------



## cabinfever (Feb 6, 2008)

Haven't done it full time yet, but close. I have done stints of a month before and regularly get several weeks a year in the van. It can be cozy, but it strips life down to the essentials. I have a full size van. I use it for work as a carpenter. It is outfitted with cabinets, bed, and at one point even hot and cold water. Inverter and spare battery for power. Perfect stealth camping for 1 or 2 people. I can cook, shower, surf the web, and many other things in my van. I am working hard and saving my money so I can live in my van more!


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

ElBorracho62 said:


> I hope my riding buddy Ryan does not read this thread.... It might tip him over the edge he already has the van.... We both work in racing and have for the last 16 years.... 33 weekends a year.... Same tracks....same crappy hotels..... I will admit that we both love what we do and have never really " worked" a day in our lives but the simple idea of bailing out with the bikes in tow is always a topic of conversation.But like so many others the job is curse that is the cure.... We wait for every payday like some hungry dog...When the day comes that I can get over having "stuff" i may be doing exactly what you are doing. Enjoy these days


What kind of races do you do? That still sounds a lot more interesting than what a lot of people are doing. As I contemplate 'post van life' I do wonder how things will flow over the years. I love to travel but I also acknowledge that I might want to be more grounded in the future so this isn't something I am set on for life. Ideally I'd get a Ford Transit with the high roof (I'm 6'3" and don't want Mercedes) and a tiny house on a trailer. I'm a little nervous thinking of anything over 200 square feet - but I guess it could happen.

What it takes to get a person off the ground can be surprising. For me, it was a guy named Ryan with a lifted VW Vanagon who was hauling around his mountain bikes. I had seen other vans and styles, but this one sparked my interest. I loved that setup but I didn't want the kind of a hobby that is a VW and a VW wasn't about to be another talking point in my life.



cabinfever said:


> Haven't done it full time yet, but close. I have done stints of a month before and regularly get several weeks a year in the van. It can be cozy, but it strips life down to the essentials. I have a full size van. I use it for work as a carpenter. It is outfitted with cabinets, bed, and at one point even hot and cold water. Inverter and spare battery for power. Perfect stealth camping for 1 or 2 people. I can cook, shower, surf the web, and many other things in my van. I am working hard and saving my money so I can live in my van more!


That's awesome! I'd love to see a photo of your setup, especially the cabinets! 
One thing I think of when living in my van is that I am glad that I didn't outfit it right away with a bunch of different things - I have been taking it slowly before investing. How did you go about your setup? Did you already know everything you wanted to put in it or did you play it our slowly? I always thought it would be rad to have better carpentry skills and a shop to be able to see some more possibilities.

Currently I am thinking of a few new additions to the van - a new bed setup that extends from single to double, a new cabinet, and a fridge. I'll post a few pictures as it gets interesting.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

This eco-micro-home could be your next move. I read where they plan to make one on wheels.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

those look pretty sweet. Though I actually want a tiny house mostly so I can spread out and do yoga when it is snowing outside and I'm not near any other structure.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

still in the van. 31 months of ownership. 6 months on trail.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'd do it but I don't want to be known as the guy in the van.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

chicks dig the van


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

ehigh said:


> extra hairy, unwashed, smelly tramp stamp wearing chicks dig the van


Fify

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ehigh said:


> _extra hairy, unwashed, smelly tramp stamp wearing chicks dig the van_


Sounds like you're getting layed a lot!


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

glad y'all care


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

I get where you are coming from.
I have a plan that I'm hoping will happen in the future.
I am a football coach and have about 10 years til I retire. When I do, I plan on living out of a vehicle for a year or more and following college game day wherever they happen to be for the big football game. While traveling around the country I'll be able to see tons, camp alot, ride in a lot of different places, take in the food/drink/culture of the area, etc.
Grab a hotel room when need to, hook up with friends around the country or pick them up if they want to go to the game. I'm jealous that you are doing it right now, but I have a freeloader that I gotta get through college first! Cheers


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

12:00 RIDER said:


> I get where you are coming from.
> I have a plan that I'm hoping will happen in the future.
> I am a football coach and have about 10 years til I retire. When I do, I plan on living out of a vehicle for a year or more and following college game day wherever they happen to be for the big football game. While traveling around the country I'll be able to see tons, camp alot, ride in a lot of different places, take in the food/drink/culture of the area, etc.
> Grab a hotel room when need to, hook up with friends around the country or pick them up if they want to go to the game. I'm jealous that you are doing it right now, but I have a freeloader that I gotta get through college first! Cheers


I did this, but with the rock band Rush, back on the Presto tour....1990 I think? A fraind and I followed them around the midwest that whole summer.

And for a year and a half I also lived out of my van (2001 Dodge Grand Caravan) in the early 2000' due to trying to break form the Capitalist First World life-trap...and b/c I was poor. It was awesome. Very liberating. I learned in that year that I did not need "stuff". I had grown up camping wiht the family so I did not miss many things....I stopped at friends houses when I needed to clean up. I had put my body clock on a schedule where I only needed to use the restroom at work for the most part.

I am not much better off now monetarily, but I now do own a house. I just live in the house like I did in the van. I have not filled the house with needless crap, but it is nice to have a consistent place to live. I do have some "frivolous" things now that came from my parents...my sports card collection and all of my musical instruments...but the instruments are what make me my money.

When I retire, the plan for us is to get one of those little 2-person tent trailers and run the country doing the bike-packing thing. Will be sort of like the van, but more like camping


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Talk about living the dream!

Not a chance I'll ever live in a van at this point in my life unless the wife kicks me out. we have been talking about buying one though. We have some mountain property that we used to keep a travel trailer on for camping and such. more or less a trailer as a low buck cabin, but the county made it illegal to store anything on vacant land, so we had to sell the trailer or face fines/jail.

This fall, we took a trip to Yellowstone, and the genius of a camper van really started to become clear. No need to stop for anything but gas if you have two people a kitchen and bathroom in the van. A Sprinter style van would be nice, but holy cow...$$$$, so I've been kind of fixated on a class-B RV with either a raised roof, or a pop-up roof. 4x4 would be ideal, but again, too expensive. We're looking into building a legit cabin on the land, but if that isn't doable, we'll probably get a van and keep it in storage when we're not using it....or until the wife kicks me out.

Would love to see some pictures, and/or hear about some adventures. You've got to have some good stories.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ehigh said:


> glad y'all care


I care bro!


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

LMAO... I'm a Rush fan too. 45 shows cuz I have lots of holidays and summer time off.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

12:00 RIDER said:


> LMAO... I'm a Rush fan too. 45 shows cuz I have lots of holidays and summer time off.


Teacher?


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

12:00 RIDER said:


> Yes


Right on, thank you for your service. Haha, get it?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Teacher?


Me too....teacher as well

I got to see Rush over 75 times from the Signals Tour in 82 to the last tour this summer.

Wasn't a teacher during all of that, but teaching never deterred me from seeing them...just had some reeaalll tired mornings sometimes. Also some real sore mornings after Slayer, COC, Killswitch Engaged, DRI...and too many other shows with mosh pits...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ Love Rush, but how many times can one see any band before getting tired of them? 

75 times, seriously?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ^ Love Rush, but how many times can one see any band before getting tired of them?
> 
> 75 times, seriously?


Are you judging again?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Are you judging again?


Have I ever?


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ^ Love Rush, but how many times can one see any band before getting tired of them?
> 
> 75 times, seriously?


Old man DJ.:lol:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Have I ever?


See post #65.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Yah smh, it was an addiction I guess... It is mind blowing when you really think of what each one of those 3 dudes were able to do live, night after night. If you play an instrument, you knew you were in the presence of greatness.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> See post #65.


See post #67.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mookie said:


> Old man DJ.:lol:


It's just a question. How many times does it take seeing one band before you get sick of them? Simple question ignored and twisted around by Mountain Cycle Shawn again.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's just a question. How many times does it take seeing one band before you get sick of them? Simple question ignored and twisted around by Mountain Cycle Shawn again.


If it's one of my favorite bands, I'd never get tired of them. Do you not remember how much fun live concerts are? The fun I've had at live concerts is priceless.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's just a question. How many times does it take seeing one band before you get sick of them? Simple question ignored and twisted around by Mountain Cycle Shawn again.


they are the one band who I don't get bored of. I like every album. Every era. I have countless items: shirts, magazines with interviews, all of the biography's; all of Neil Peart's books, every tour program. I play a Fender Jazz Bass with Rotosound 66 strings b/c of Geddy. Zildjian Cymbals b/c of Neil. I am definitely a fanboi without shame

75 times was spread out over 20+ years though. I could not see them that many times on one tour. The multiple show jaunt back in the day was not only to see them, but just us doing a "road trip" kind of thing. That first jaunt out on your own as a youth....driven by seeing Rush!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> If it's one of my favorite bands, I'd never get tired of them. Do you not remember how much fun live concerts are? The fun I've had at live concerts is priceless.


word. They are the ONLY band I will go to see in a big environment. I normally only go to local band gigs at clubs, or punk house shows. But live shows are still fun to me. Moreso in the intimate setting than a big arena. Rush is/was also the only band I would pay more than $20 to see. Tha talso keeps me out of the arena show thing....


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

If it means anything, my wife and I have matching (can't think of a better term, annoyingly) Counterparts tattoos


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Sidewalk said:


> If it means anything, my wife and I have matching (can't think of a better term, annoyingly) Counterparts tattoos


your wife? A girl who likes Rush? that in itself is something to be thankful for  A very rare breed.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

sXeXBMXer said:


> your wife? A girl who likes Rush? that in itself is something to be thankful for  A very rare breed.


And she lets me ride...a lot.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> they are the one band who I don't get bored of. I like every album. Every era. I have countless items: shirts, magazines with interviews, all of the biography's; all of Neil Peart's books, every tour program. I play a Fender Jazz Bass with Rotosound 66 strings b/c of Geddy. Zildjian Cymbals b/c of Neil. I am definitely a fanboi without shame
> 
> 75 times was spread out over 20+ years though. I could not see them that many times on one tour. The multiple show jaunt back in the day was not only to see them, but just us doing a "road trip" kind of thing. That first jaunt out on your own as a youth....driven by seeing Rush!!


You my friend are a RUSH groupy. My brother in law has the same affliction with The Doobie Brothers. A 40 year sickness that his wife has taken a back seat to on many occasions.


----------



## jbcissell (Dec 18, 2016)

Just thought I'd leave this here for you guys to read.
http://upliftconnect.com/regrets-of-the-dying/

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I would have loved to follow Rush on tour in my younger days before marriage and a kid. I'm going to really miss seeing them now that they've retired. They are such an awesome live band.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Curveball said:


> I would have loved to follow Rush on tour in my younger days before marriage and a kid. I'm going to really miss seeing them now that they've retired. They are such an awesome live band.


yep. It is definitely surreal to me that I am at the point in my life where they aren't "around" like that anymore. Never thought that would happen...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> yep. It is definitely surreal to me that I am at the point in my life where they aren't "around" like that anymore. Never thought that would happen...


You do remember parts and bits of some of those 75 concerts, right?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You do remember parts and bits of some of those 75 concerts, right?


Actually I do cause I don't drink or do drugs. I never have. Never smoked either. I remember just about all of them. One of the best memories was when, in Dayton at the Nutter Center on the Counterparts tour, it was the last show of the tour, and they were playign songs that were not on the regular set list. They went into Analgo Kid (one of my most fav songs) and Geddy forgot the words. Alex ran over and was shouting them in his ear for the firs t2 verses. It was awesome to see that even guys at that level were human...and it didn't phase them. Afterwards Geddy goes "Sorry about that. Alex wrote new words in the dressing room before the show..."


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I got to hear 2112 in its entirety during the Test for Echo tour. Awesome!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Working Man

^ Best song by Rush. I grew up listening to that since it's introduction in 1974. I was 13 years old and heard it constantly via my older brother and his friends.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Sidewalk said:


> I got to hear 2112 in its entirety during the Test for Echo tour. Awesome!


Yep...and the entirety of the first side of Hemispheres on the Counterparts tour....

Natural Science is my most favorite song, followed very closely by Lakeside Park, I Think I'm Going Bald...... and then everything else.









...and now to tie everything up and get the thread back on topic....here is a pic of my mountain bike, leaning up against my "van", with the Rush sticker on it :thumbsup: My bike lives on top of the car, and my students joke that I still live in the car, which during certain times of the year is nearly true


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Natural Science is also my favorite. I'm also odd compared to most Rush fans I ran across as I prefer 80's Rush.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Sidewalk said:


> Natural Science is also my favorite. I'm also odd compared to most Rush fans I ran across as I prefer 80's Rush.


yea, I am probably even more rare in that I like all era's...and no one is my more favorite.I got into them as Signals was being released, so there is some nostalgia about that era, but musically, I like all era's. I think some of the production on certain albums is iffy, but not the songs


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

sXeXBMXer said:


> yea, I am probably even more rare in that I like all era's...and no one is my more favorite.


Weirdo 

2112 was my first album (CD), then I found a cassette copy from vinyl of Moving Pictures, then I jumped to Roll the Bones. So I am pretty bounced around.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Sidewalk said:


> Weirdo
> 
> 2112 was my first album (CD), then I found a cassette copy from vinyl of Moving Pictures, then I jumped to Roll the Bones. So I am pretty bounced around.


Signals was the first album I ever bought with my own money...like lawnmowing money. On that trip I got, Signals; Iron Maiden's Killers; Styx's Grand Illusion and GAry Numan's The Pleasure Principal. A very vivid memory of my childhood!


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

As a bad bass player, Hemispheres is ridiculous. My fav, but fan since 9 years old (1981) and 45 shows so obviously I like all eras.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

12:00 RIDER said:


> As a bad bass player, Hemispheres is ridiculous. My fav, but fan since 9 years old (1981) and 45 shows so obviously I like all eras.


"Circumstances" on bass....that one will give you a migraine.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-o...d-select-theaters-one-night-only-1024693.html


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-o...d-select-theaters-one-night-only-1024693.html


man, I wish I could see that, but I know I will be at work when it shows near me...that is just my luck...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Curveball said:


> "Circumstances" on bass....that one will give you a migraine.


probably ties with Freewill...took me a couple months to master that one...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> man, I wish I could see that, but I know I will be at work when it shows near me...that is just my luck...


That's an old thread. I posted it up so you could see all the Rush fans among us.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That's an old thread. I posted it up so you could see all the Rush fans among us.


ah...I thought it was a link to the movie add...I am sort of skipping between work and this site...


----------

